# 257 case failure



## masseyd (Apr 6, 2016)

I purchased a custom rifle several months ago at a gun show (Arisaka 99 action, Bishop wood stock, McGowen barrel chambered in 257 Ackley Improved) and finally got it scoped and went to the range last week. After the 6th shot, only 1/2 of the case came out when I opened the action; the rest was still in the chamber/throat. After I got home and started inspecting the other cases, I noticed another case was a near-miss; the score or crack around the case was at the same location as on the case that separated. I didn't notice this while I was at the range, so I don't know for sure if they were consecutive shots (shots 5 & 6). The ammo is new (Hornady 257 Roberts +P 117 gr) that I was planning on using to reload as 257 AI.

What caused the failure? Is this a headspace issue? Can you recommend a good gunsmith in the NE GA area?

Thanks,
David


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 6, 2016)

Headspace is what I'd check first especially since your using factory loads and not reloads. Miles Gibby is a good smith around Cornelia from what I hear. Never had him work on anything though. Did the builder test fire the gun or give you any brass?


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 7, 2016)

If you are fireforming, I would load up some minimum loads using unfired brass. It seems that the factory loads are stretching the case before pushing out the shoulder.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 7, 2016)

You will need to have a competent gunsmith check headspace and the bolt. The Arisaka bolt may not be holding up to the +P improved rounds... 

The AI chamberings are designed to use factory ammo without fireforming the cases first. In this case if the rifle headspaces correctly (specifically ask the 'smith if he knows how to headspace AI chamberings...) I would suggest a non +P cartridge.


----------



## jmoser (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree - first try non +P factory loads before jumping into headspace issues etc.  
of course if you can scrounge up a couple AI cases from someone that may be of help to check headspace if needed.
Fireforming is best done at minimum pressures, not max.
You can always pull the bullets and dump out 4-5 grains of powder before reseating the factory loads; seat them longer to free up a bit more case capacity and further lower pressure.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 7, 2016)

Please be careful when dumping powder from a case.  Under certain circumstances light loads can detonate.

http://reloadammo.com/liteload.htm


----------



## masseyd (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice. I'll have a gunsmith check it out and go from there.

David


----------

